# Remote Desktop Connection



## AJR2006 (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

I frequently have to use Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection program to connect to other machines on the network in my workplace.  However, there's something that's bugging me - the keyboard mapping in the Windows PC I'm logging in to is slightly different from my Mac's keyboard layout, so some keys give different output.  I've learned how to deal with most of it, but I am completely unable to type a backslash \ .  Currently I have to copy and paste from something with one in!

Is there a quick and easy shortcut to type backslashes in RDC?

Thanks!


----------



## macriis (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, 

What I found out is that you can use Alt + 92 (on number pad). It works for me with a Danish keyboard and with either Danish or US English keyboard layout on the remote Windows computer.

Microsoft has neglected better keyboard mappings for years. See http://www.officeformac.com/ProductForums/RemoteDesktopConnectionClient/27


----------

